# My Losi Mini 8ight AVC



## Psychron (Sep 26, 2017)

So I bought the Mini 8ight and decided I'd like to know what the stock top speed of this thing is on a 2s lipo once you change the gearing to match the recommendations in the manual. Here are my results.







Even running the stock motor with the correct gearing this motor gets hot.. and I mean fry an egg hot. Scorched fingertips hot. I'm on the third motor in this thing and I'm convinced the 4500KV motor installed by default just doesn't have the torque required to drive this buggy without overheating.


----------



## Psychron (Sep 26, 2017)

So because the Mini 8ight has been a huge pain with all the excess heat even when using the manufacturer's recommended gearing for a 2s lipo, I've come up with this to solve it and make it run more like the Mini 8ight DB which has the higher torque motor and doesn't overheat even after 8 packs have been run through it. and I show you how I did it.


----------

